# Gcstar : installer X11 sous Lion



## ericsson100 (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je voudrais installer Gcstar sur mon imac ,le problème est qu'il faut l'environnement x11 apparemment .Est-ce que cela est faisable sachant que j'ai max osx lion d'installer qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sois dit en passant

merci


----------



## qparis (1 Août 2011)

X11 est installé par défaut sous Lion (Applications -> Utilitaires)


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2011)

De plus, depuis Snow Leopard, le système est paramétré pour lancer automatiquement X11 lorsqu'il est demandé. Donc lance l'application et ça devrait fonctionner.


----------

